# insurance for general contractors



## BSSTG (Apr 27, 2012)

Greetings to all,

Here in Texas there is no state licensing of general contractors so it's left up to the municipality. Depending on where you are in the state, some areas require it and some do not best I can figure. Like around the Houston area most towns require insurance. Anyway, we went from requiring a bond to requiring general liability awhile back and geez I'm catching heck about it.

What about other areas? Some of the small time contractors are just reeling about having to get insurance here.

I talked to a lender in Portland, Oregon awhile ago and he was telling me about a business wanting to change locations and the city was going to charge them 30,000 to 40,000 in permits. Crazy huh? He said it's caused quite an uproar too. Obviously some areas are really tough to do business. Sure makes Texas a lot more palatable for businesses to operate looks like.

Anyway, I'm curious how others feel about this.

thanks a bunch as always and have a great weekend!

BS


----------



## codeworks (Apr 27, 2012)

here, if it's  "one time license" (quick job) none required. if it's a continual gc license (more than one job), long term, we require a 5k surety bond


----------



## ilakassaa (Apr 30, 2012)

nothing else

Your comments are very appreciated


----------

